# Limited or No connectivity and cant renew IP address



## aigene (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everbody, yesterday i was playing an online game and suddenly i lost connection! I went to the modem and reset it, it is still the same i still cannot connect.

I tried Repairing and it was stuck on Renwing IP address and after the repairing it says " Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action cannot be completed: Renewing your IP address." I've done the ipconfig/release and ipconfig/renew, after 2 minutes the message says: "An error occured while renewing interface Wireless Network Connection 2 : unable to contact your DCHP server. Request has timed out." 

Im using a Wireless Connection, netgear usb 2.0 adapter wireless G, Windows XP Service Pack 3. Modem: Speed Stream 3652.

Can anyone pls tell me how to fix this problem?

Reply As Soon As Possible..

THX.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When you look at the modem, does it have a steady connect (data) light?

First off, let's try the easy fix.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

If that doesn't do it, try a wired connection to the computer and see if that works.


----------



## aigene (Sep 30, 2008)

umm.. i typed *netsh int ip reset.log *it says: *the following command was not found: int ip reset.log.*


----------



## aigene (Sep 30, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> When you look at the modem, does it have a steady connect (data) light?
> 
> First off, let's try the easy fix.
> 
> ...


Reply
Umm i typed netsh int ip reset.log and says that the following command cannot be found: int ip reset.log


----------



## notatypicaltech (Oct 1, 2008)

Have you Tried unplugging your Wireless from the Computer? I have a USB wireless adapter and sometimes that is all it needs. If that doesnt work, Restart the Computer.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

aigene said:


> Reply
> Umm i typed netsh int ip reset.log and says that the following command cannot be found: int ip reset.log


You forgot part of the command, go back and read it again.

netsh int ip *reset *reset.log


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> You forgot part of the command, go back and read it again. You left out the first reset.
> 
> netsh int ip *reset *reset.log


----------

